
Vape pen kills man after exploding in his mouth - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2019/02/05/vape-pen-kills-man-after-exploding-his-mouth
======
_Schizotypy
These stories scream of unsafe after-market modifications. Such as the popular
method of dropping coil resistance super low which is massively dangerous

------
he0001
I guess he will be cool now...

